
LibreSilicon: Decentralizing semiconductor manufacturing [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9410-libresilicon
======
deepnotderp
I applaud this effort, and there are a lot of things that don't need the
newest node like analog and silicon photonics that will do just fine with an
ancient process.

------
analogmind
Attended this talk. I especially liked the fact they try to make it process-
independent.

------
baybal2
I'm greatly delighted by the news that they managed to keep things going.

I was very sceptical at first when I met David a year ago. Given that he is
much more cleanly shaved now, I assume things finally turned for the better
for them.

------
cma
There are lots of superfund sites around Silicon Valley. Does he cover
pollution? It seems like more accountability for pollution is a benefit of
centralization.

~~~
narrator
This DIY home semiconductor manufacturer:
[https://www.instructables.com/id/Home-Semiconductor-
Manufact...](https://www.instructables.com/id/Home-Semiconductor-
Manufacturing/) used a rust stain remover which is 2% hydrofluoric acid. I am
amazed that they sell such ridiculously dangerous chemicals to the general
public!

~~~
blackoil
How else will you make body barrels?

~~~
XorNot
Fun fact, Breaking Bad very carefully gets all the science in the crime wrong
in subtle ways.

------
xvilka
We also need a proper tooling for ASIC and FPGA chip design, see the efforts
of SymbiFlow [1].

[1] [http://symbiflow.github.io/](http://symbiflow.github.io/)

~~~
lnsru
Looks cute, but I am not sure, that my boss at big Corp wants to use this.
Personally I feel too lazy to use other tools than vendor provided ones for my
hobby projects in my spare time.

~~~
whazor
Inform your boss about the cost savings in licensing and benefits in
recruitment.

~~~
lnsru
We have here exclusive agreement for licensing, so couple hundred bucks mean
nothing for big Corp. The bigger problem is a new exotic tool in the big
Corp’s ecosystem. Good luck hiring somebody with knowledge of this tool and
porting decades developed projects there. First FPGA project of the company
decides about tools and chip vendor for the next century.

------
RickSanchez2600
This could reduce the cost of making silicon chips, and make it easier as
well.

------
agumonkey
soon we'll have libreworld

~~~
TaylorAlexander
[https://libreplanet.org/2018/](https://libreplanet.org/2018/)

------
pedrocx486
Is "decentralization" the buzzword that'll try to overtake "neural networks"?

~~~
akiselev
Same way "centralization" took over from "logistic regression".

